# Numb fingers after cast removed



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, this is a bit odd.
Broke my right hand back on August 11. 
M4 Metacarpal cracked and M5 Metacarpal broken.
It was x-rayed and casted on Aug 13.
Did not have any issues or problems of any kind.
All fingers with full feeling and good colour.

On Sept 10, I had another set of x-rays and the cast removed.
Hand and wrist were a bit tender as expected, but the strange thing is as the hand loosened up my pinky and ring finger as well as the edge of my palm has gone numb. This has stayed this way since. 
Got a bit concerned and made an Dr apt earlier this week - Not my reg Doc but another covering. Said not to worry and give it some time.
He did mention that the numbness after cast removal was a bit strange but was not too concerned. 

I have my final x-rays and consult on Monday (Sept 27) with my normal Dr. The covering doc said to bring it up with my normal Dr. ( Duh)
Anyway still a bit concerned as well as getting a bit pissed. I can't seem to hold anything without dropping it, my typing is Shiat ( I'm in Wide Area Networks so not typing is not an option.) As well the two "dead" fingers seem to find anything that can be knocked over.

Anybody have any similar experience?
Thoughts?

Thank-you

michael


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Welllll, after I got my cast off my hand looked like a leather glove and was all tingly. I asked the doc if the tingling would ever go away and he just shrugged "maybe, maybe not". Once the cast was off after being on for 6 weeks I started shedding my skin. So the skin under it was all baby new and needed to learn to be a hand again.

I did things like put a towel on the countertop and rub my hand back and forth on the towel just for the sensation. I practiced picking up coins off the countertop with my dead fingers. It took a long time for real sensation to come back, maybe your nerves are all just shocked and need to learn to work again. Good luck.


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

Was in cast for 4 months with broken scaphoid, had numbness in just 2 fingers/knuckles (middle and pointy). Doc said due to location and not going all the way up the nerve branch it was likely just extended pressure on the nerve from the cast, went away after like a month or two.

Pinky and ring finger are typical ulnar nerve issue, see what doc says.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I broke my foot in March and was out for 8 weeks. At first I got pins and needles and it was numb all the time. It has been decreasing in frequency and intensity since I started walking but I still get it. It is normal but the length depends on the person and injury. The only things you can do is stretch it before riding and keep it warm (AKA gloves).


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

As craptastic mentioned the distribution of your symptoms belongs to the Ulnar nerve which is a mixed sensory and motor nerve. Pressure at the inside of the wrist on the palm surface in the area of the pointy bone (pisiform) can cause this problem (entrapment at the Tunnel of Guyon). These symptoms can also come from the inner elbow/"funny bone" @ the cubital tunnel as well as from a "pinched" lower neck nerve. Given your recent history a compression neuropathy (compressed nerve) sounds likely. Luckily peripheral nerves do regenerate but if it persists or worsens (especially weakness) look for a neurologist consult as a needle EMG will evaluate the severity of your issue. Good luck.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

X-Rays and consult with my normal Doctor tomorrow morning at 8:00am. 

Have also picked up a few pointers / questions to ask from a buddy who has been undergoing a nerve problem the last year after breaking his Femur (just below the neck) in his hip by hitting a tree in mid-air after a high-speed Endo. That was a scary experience to witness. A year later ( in 2 weeks ) with lots of titanium and therapy he can just now walk without a cane, has not yet been back on the bike, nor will be until next season. He has some pretty good damage and they tell him it will be about 2 years yet before being "close to normal". He has fiery pins and needles, numbness, and a constant charlie horse in his foot. As well he says it feels like walking on a water-balloon that has sharp pins that constantly pierce your skin. ... scary thing this is after alot of progress. 

Thank-you all for the vibes. Will let you know what the Doc says.

michael


----------

